# Festival of Fishkeeping 2015 - 3-4 October



## Dan Crawford (22 Sep 2015)

Hello everyone. We've been invited to the Festival again this year. It's at a more accessible location these days, in Hounslow Urban Farm, Faggs Road, Feltham, Middlesex TW14 OLZ. 

We've been offered some floor space. If I were to accept the invitation how many of you would come and say hello?

My plan is to just have a couple of tanks there, we'd probably do some sort of demo. But mainly it would be a couple of sofas, some drinks and some Aqua Journals, just somewhere where we could all meet up and have a chat and hopefully encourage some new members to join the hobby.

Your thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GotCrabs (22 Sep 2015)

Hi Dan, will photos and videos be taken to share on the forum so members like myself from overseas can sit back and enjoy? Cheers.


----------



## Andy D (22 Sep 2015)

When is it?


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Sep 2015)

Sorry guys, 3rd and 4th of October. 

Pictures will be added afterwards at the very least, I'm sure we'll be using some social media during the show.


----------



## Andy D (22 Sep 2015)

I would love to. Just need transport. My wife drives but I cannot see her wanting to spend a day there as she really does not like this hobby. Still I'll see if she can be convinced...

Anyone going from Hampshire?


----------



## 5678 (22 Sep 2015)

Where are you Andy? I'm just north of Reading. 

I'll see if I can get a pass from SWMBO.


----------



## Ady34 (23 Sep 2015)

Perhaps, but it is a long way


----------



## Martin in Holland (23 Sep 2015)

If you ever come to China or Hong Kong, I'm your man...


----------



## Ben C (23 Sep 2015)

Yes, probably would, all being well.


----------



## Andy D (23 Sep 2015)

5678 said:


> Where are you Andy? I'm just north of Reading.
> 
> I'll see if I can get a pass from SWMBO.



Fareham.

At the moment it is looking like I might have to work.


----------



## Newbiedoobydo (23 Sep 2015)

Waaah! Why can't it be in Manchester?


----------



## Mark Livermore (24 Sep 2015)

As long as I can swing it past the Mrs then absolutely...


----------



## tim (25 Sep 2015)

I would like to get along to this, it's not far from home for me, will depend on work commitments though.


----------



## JamieB (25 Sep 2015)

Bit of a drive for me but I will try to make it.


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Sep 2015)

I will be there


----------



## AquamaniacUK (25 Sep 2015)

Wow. I live in Hounslow.
I definitely want to go to this.
Now...if only i can find a way not to work that day.


----------



## Stu Worrall (25 Sep 2015)

Im going to see if I can get down one of the days.  Need to check the train times and prices


----------



## Lindy (26 Sep 2015)

I'd love to go but far too far away. Not really more accessible unless you live in south of england


----------



## Dan Crawford (28 Sep 2015)

Hi Guys, sorry if I've got anyones hopes up but I don't think this is going to happen for us, it's just too short notice. I'll make sure that everything is done sooner for next year and everyone has more time to arrange leave from work etc.


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Sep 2015)

Oh well, guess it will have to wait until next year


----------

